# Bike Culture is alive in San Diego 4-14 & 4-15



## vdubbusrider (Apr 8, 2005)

OK guys, this Saturday will be a party at my shop. it's for bike collectors or just people that appreciate bad arse old bikes. this went out on the Classic Rendezvous site and ALL of the big hitters as far as collectors, painters and frame builders are coming to this. great chance to mingle with the bike royalty and see killer bikes. mostly road bikes and some vintage mountain bikes are coming. the rule is you need to arrive with your favorite bike. new or old. doesn't matter. bring a lock and beer. 

on Sunday we will have a Paris Roubaix party! i have a 50" big screen for this. drinking beer and yelling at the big TV is what it's all about. sitting at home along and watching it just isn't the same. this is how you do it. so show up (bike commute biotch) and bring a beer or two or three. 

both party's start at 7pm

Velo Culture Bicycles
5717 La Jolla Blvd 
La Jolla Ca 92037
858-454-0098

<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/poster-hell-of-the-north.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/VlaeminckInRoubaix.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/pile_up.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/MB-cycross.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/kelly_pr.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/dave-muddy.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/cycling-paris-roubaix-tr-54-thumb.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/arenberg.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/1147298844.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_knavan.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_hincapie.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_crash.jpg">
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v245/vdubbusrider/pr/_1279520_cobbles.jpg">


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*I wanna come home*

to SD. i do miss real riding roads & hills....


----------

